# HA!



## MedicPrincess (Oct 13, 2005)

This just in....from the radio station I listen to at night...


Robbers stole hundreds of boxes of Viagra from a warehouse in Virginia.  People are advised to use caution, they suspects are suspected to be hardened criminals.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 13, 2005)

That was bad.  LOL


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 13 2005, 04:44 AM
> * That was bad.  LOL *


 Ditto!


HAHAHAHAHA :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## coloradoemt (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 13 2005, 03:09 AM
> * This just in....from the radio station I listen to at night...
> 
> 
> Robbers stole hundreds of boxes of Viagra from a warehouse in Virginia.  People are advised to use caution, they suspects are suspected to be hardened criminals.     *


 Ok... YOU need some sleep!!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Oct 13 2005, 10:16 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Oct 13 2005, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Oct 13 2005, 03:09 AM
> * This just in....from the radio station I listen to at night...
> 
> 
> Robbers stole hundreds of boxes of Viagra from a warehouse in Virginia. People are advised to use caution, they suspects are suspected to be hardened criminals.    *


Ok... YOU need some sleep!!   [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, I think Princess has been sitting in that ER waiting room for too long  :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn..... someone will be "working hard" tonight...... :lol: 

(Had to)



Jon


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 15, 2005)

Do you think that when they're caught they'll be doing  " Hard Time " ?? :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

_I hope they go soft_ on em, it's not like they've stolen any real valuable drugs.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 16, 2005)

That's the *"Hard"* facts right?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

This is a hot topic.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2005)

Will they be "Hard" to find????


maybe they are hanging out in the "uppity" clubs in town.....



Jon


----------



## VinBin (Oct 17, 2005)

:blink:  I think I just had an overdose of Viagra jokes...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

If they aren't hanging around by now, they should be seeking medical attention..


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 17 2005, 11:36 AM
> * :blink:  I think I just had an overdose of Viagra jokes... *


 Take a cold shower...


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG u guys have WAYYYYY to much time on your hands..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HotNoldEMTchick_@Oct 17 2005, 10:16 PM
> * OMG u guys have WAYYYYY to much time on your hands..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: *


 we can also be somewhat uppity when the new folks critisize us....

 :lol: 


jon


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay - what was that supposed to mean - I am not really that new - just don't post here that often.


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HotNoldEMTchick_@Oct 18 2005, 12:32 PM
> * Okay - what was that supposed to mean - I am not really that new - just don't post here that often. *


 sorry.... making a viagra joke again.... don't be so stuck-up....   :lol:  :lol: 


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 18 2005, 12:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 18 2005, 12:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-HotNoldEMTchick_@Oct 18 2005, 12:32 PM
> * Okay - what was that supposed to mean - I am not really that new - just don't post here that often. *


sorry.... making a viagra joke again.... don't be so stuck-up....   :lol:  :lol: 


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Down boy! Down!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 18, 2005)

looks like its time to apply the e-collar again.   :lol:  B)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 19, 2005)

Start dishing out the Saltpeter  !!!


----------

